# Bob White Invitational 2011 - Report/experiences



## Yondanchris (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello All,

  I had a great time at the BWI, I was blessed to support this fundraiser and have some fun. 
I met a lot of folks here from MT:

Danjo
Prof. Bishop 
Mr. Cole
David 
Mr. White
Vishal Shakula 

I was also blessed to be introduced to Mr. Ed Parker Jr. by Mr. White....what an honor. 
There where some Kenpo greats there such as: Mr. Speakman, Mr. Sepulvida, Sigung LaBounty, Eddie Downey, Mr. Dye and many others. 

I have the pictures up on my facebook if you want to check it out! 

After the tournament we went to the white house (no not the one in DC) 
and I had a great discussion with David and Mr. Cole. Today has totally
enthused me in my journey in AK. 

I am really thankful to give back the the Martial Arts community that has
blessed me so much!

Thank you Mr. White and Mr. Shakula 
for putting on such a great tournament. 

Chris


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Mar 27, 2011)

Sandanchris said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I had a great time at the BWI, I was blessed to support this fundraiser and have some fun.
> I met a lot of folks here from MT:
> ...


 
It was a pleasure meeting you, Chris. Be well, and anytime you wanna get together to hang or train, I know both Clark and I would be glad to. 

Be well,

Dave


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 27, 2011)

Once again, a great event for a great cause.  And it keeps getting bigger and better each year, thanks to Prof. White and all the volunteers.  
Very well run, with excellent cooperation from all the staff and participants.  6 rings running smoothly from beginning to end.  No arguments, calling for arbitrators, or searching for judges.  Everyone pitched in to make this event a good experience for the kids who participated in it, and the kids that will benefit from it.    
And again, always good to see old friends and make new ones.


----------



## John Bishop (Mar 27, 2011)

A few clips:


----------



## Yondanchris (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are some pictures from the Bob White Invitational, It was such a  blessing to meet a lot of folks 
here from MT and some of the masters of  kenpo! I want to thank Mr. White and Vishal for their work
in the  tournament and its lasting effect on the community! 

From left to right: My wife Christie, Katrina, Sandanchris, B.J. 










 From left to right: Clark Cole, David, and Sandanchris! I had an awesome  time with these guys discussing kenpo 
and trading techniques! My wife made the observation that we are the goatee and bald head club! 






Heres a link to some more photos: 

http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c362/stewart2/Trinity at the Bob White Invitational/


----------



## Danjo (Apr 8, 2011)

A great event as always! It was really good to see everyone and meet others like Chris.

There was even one good looking fellow I had to get a picture with if anyone can ID him for me (kidding):


----------

